# 10 gallon planted betta fish tank



## rabidchipmunk91 (Jun 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_5Ouc7Axs0


----------



## compnerd7 (Jun 8, 2011)

I just redid mine haha it needed ALOT of work. not Finished, i just need to fine prune everything now

*BEFORE*







*After*


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Jun 11, 2011)

That is a nice tank . I personally never have had much luck with live plants . I'm a tarantula and scorpion guy and don't really have the patients it takes to have nice aquariums .


----------



## Zman181 (Jun 11, 2011)

Gorgeous tank   Awesome job.


----------



## moose35 (Jun 12, 2011)

@ compnerd thats a beautiful tank.

what size? is it rimless?
what kind of lighting are you using?


moose


----------



## rabidchipmunk91 (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice tank. I'm about to set up a new 30 gallon. I'll be using better lights and co2 on this one


----------



## compnerd7 (Jun 14, 2011)

moose35 said:


> @ compnerd thats a beautiful tank.
> 
> what size? is it rimless?
> what kind of lighting are you using?
> ...



yeah rimless, 12X12X12. way too much light hahah 24" duel power compact. 

T's and scorpions are so much easier to take care of lol, this small tank require alot of attention to keep ot looking good. water changes 3 - 4 times a week, CO2 refills once  a month, fertilizing every day ect.. 

This is what my tank use to look like before I let it go :wall:


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow. Gorgeous setup - that's a lucky fish what gets to live in there!


----------

